# What can be done to get rid of eye bags and dark circles?



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Just after a bit of advice on this guys, Iv been suffering with severe insomnia for the past 4-5 months, on top of a busy life with the gym and working a pretty physical job its taken its toll, and my eyes have pretty bad bags and dark circles around them, thankfully though I now have the insomnia under control and I'v got next week off work so I'm going to take the opportunity to rest, catch up on sleep and hopefully get rid of these bags which make me look rough as ****.

Just wondering if there are any supplements or creams out there that can help with the eye bags, Iv read that vitamin K can help so I'll be ordering some vitamin K2 from MP with my next order, I'v also "borrowed" a mask that has gel in it which you bung in the freezer then put it on your eyes, its supposed to make the blood vesels contract and help reduce the presence of dark circles I havn't tried it yet though, will have a go tonight.

It may seem silly going to such lengths but when you look like **** you tend to feel like ****

is there anything else that might help with this?

Thanks


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-You-Wont-Believe-Your-Eyes-trade-Illuminating-Under-Eye-Serum-15ml_1014796/

missus says its very good


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

i heard powernaps are good


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers mate, Seems to have mostly positive reviews, worth a punt for £10.50

Can you tell she is wearing it though, does it look like make up?

Suppose I could wear it to bed at night though if its too obvious


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

I do them too, usually straight after work I'll have 15 minutes snooze in the gym car park before training, don't have time throughout the day though


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Turkey said:


> Cheers mate, Seems to have mostly positive reviews, worth a punt for £10.50
> 
> Can you tell she is wearing it though, does it look like make up?
> 
> Suppose I could wear it to bed at night though if its too obvious


nah mate , you cant see it.

shes tired in the mornings when she gets up after running around after 3 kids the day before.

puts it on in the morning and away she goes.

i tried it and it feels like it sort of tightens underneath the eye. feels weird but once dry you dont feel it


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

andyim said:


> nah mate , you cant see it.
> 
> shes tired in the mornings when she gets up after running around after 3 kids the day before.
> 
> ...


So its not so much of a permanent treatment but a temporary fix that lasts while you are wearing it? Or does it help reduce the actual bags too?

Either way, if it works I'll be using it, I'll feel like a bit of a fairy putting eye cream and **** on but its better than the alternative...looking like Pete Dohertys bigger uglier brother lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Turkey said:


> So its not so much of a permanent treatment but a temporary fix that lasts while you are wearing it? Or does it help reduce the actual bags too?
> 
> Either way, if it works I'll be using it, I'll feel like a bit of a fairy putting eye cream and **** on but its better than the alternative...looking like Pete Dohertys bigger uglier brother lol


yeah mate, its a temporary fix,, sorry i didnt mention that.good stuff tho....

cold teabags on the eyes by the way.......... everyone knows that one...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't hemorrhoid cream meant to be the best thing for this? Also have you tried tanning so that your skin is darker then the circles? Do you exfoiliate and moisturise? There are meant to be some skin lightening creams out there but god knows what's in them and for all you know there could strong acids in them, probably not the best thing to put next to your only source of vision.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Isn't hemorrhoid cream meant to be the best thing for this? Also have you tried tanning so that your skin is darker then the circles? Do you exfoiliate and moisturise? There are meant to be some skin lightening creams out there but god knows what's in them and for all you know there could strong acids in them, probably not the best thing to put next to your only source of vision.[/quote}
> 
> ive heard about the roid cream too


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

So we are in agreement andyim. Turkey go and grab some of this and give it a shot £3.29, hope you don't get the hot chick at the counter.

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Medicine/Anusol_Cream_23g.html


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Worth a shot.

Thank god for Tesco self serve...and hoodies


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> hope you don't get the hot chick at the counter.
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Medicine/Anusol_Cream_23g.html


hahahahahhahaahhhaaaa


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Always thought hemorrhoid cream was good for reducing puffiness though?

My eyes arn't really puffy, just dark and sunken with indented circles around them, if I don't try I'll never know though


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

my mum used to use used tea bags out them on your eyes leave them there for a bit obviously close your eyes first apparently works


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The best way to get rid of dark circles is making sure you get a decent nights sleep and drink pently of water... So I was told anyway!

I work shifts and struggle to sleep some times and I have tried many different eye creams etc and non of them worked for me!


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Just dreading the "please wait...assistance is on its way"


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

focus on the problem....sleep deprivation.....eat celery before bed, caffene free herbal tea, a bath with relaxing essential oils, read a book, switch off laptops, muisc etc...use a refreshing eye gel in the morning that boosts circulation around the eyes.....take a look in boots, l'oreal rollerball eye gel, loccitane rollerball eye gel for men are both very good


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Isn't the theory behind teabags the same as that mask thingy Iv got? The cold helping to constrict the blood flow etc

big ste- I drink about 2 litres, sleep is hit and miss, did you find that yours went away

once you were sleeping better or is it a case of once you have them you're fcked?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Turkey said:


> Isn't the theory behind teabags the same as that mask thingy Iv got? The cold helping to constrict the blood flow etc
> 
> big ste- I drink about 2 litres, sleep is hit and miss, did you find that yours went away
> 
> once you were sleeping better or is it a case of once you have them you're fcked?


something in the tea as well i think


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> focus on the problem....sleep deprivation.....eat celery before bed, caffene free herbal tea, a bath with relaxing essential oils, read a book, switch off laptops, muisc etc...use a refreshing eye gel in the morning that boosts circulation around the eyes.....take a look in boots, l'oreal rollerball eye gel, loccitane rollerball eye gel for men are both very good


cheers Will try all of these...I get home and waste a hour or 2 on the internet/ xbox etc, so maybe I need to wind down more in the evening

no longer consume caffeine atall though! that really messes my sleep up


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Turkey said:


> cheers Will try all of these...I get home and waste a hour or 2 on the internet/ xbox etc, so maybe I need to wind down more in the evening
> 
> no longer consume caffeine atall though! that really messes my sleep up


yea...xbox/ internet are a no no before bed.....you need to realx your mind.....your body....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get some eye things you put in the fridge,like goggles...there nice.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Turkey said:


> Isn't the theory behind teabags the same as that mask thingy Iv got? The cold helping to constrict the blood flow etc
> 
> big ste- I drink about 2 litres, sleep is hit and miss, did you find that yours went away
> 
> once you were sleeping better or is it a case of once you have them you're fcked?


Yeah mate... I only had dark circles though not bags! Think bag are much harder to get rid off...

why you not sleeping? Shift patten? Stress? Worry? Over training? You need to sort that out really mate, I've been there afew times and it ain't fun I know!

Have you tried ZMA, 5-HTP, Melatonin etc worth a shout if you haven't already tried them!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I heard teabagging is good :laugh:


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Not really sure why I don't sleep well to be honest, Iv had bouts of insomnia for years, I'll be ok for a few weeks then BAM suddenly I'm in insomnia mode only getting 3-4 hours sleep some nights and I just can't switch my thoughs off, no obvious cause really, some stress and worry in life but no more than your average joe.

The insomnia usually only lasts a few weeks but this latest "bout" took the ****, 5 months solid with little sleep, I'm sleeping ok now though thankfully.

Tried ZMA it didn't help, may try Melatonin or 5-HTP next time it gets bad, do you use and rate any of them mate?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Get yourself a gf


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Turkey said:


> Not really sure why I don't sleep well to be honest, Iv had bouts of insomnia for years, I'll be ok for a few weeks then BAM suddenly I'm in insomnia mode only getting 3-4 hours sleep some nights and I just can't switch my thoughs off, no obvious cause really, some stress and worry in life but no more than your average joe.
> 
> The insomnia usually only lasts a few weeks but this latest "bout" took the ****, 5 months solid with little sleep, I'm sleeping ok now though thankfully.
> 
> Tried ZMA it didn't help, may try Melatonin or 5-HTP next time it gets bad, do you use and rate any of them mate?


I've got a draw full mate... I only use them now and again though, say if I've been in bed and not asleep after a couple of hours I'll pop a strong 750mg ZMA, 100mg 5-HTP and 10mg Melatonin and I'm normally out within the hour! I'm the same mate, I just go through patches where I can't switch off at night or day if I been on nights!

Nowt worse than not getting a decent nights sleep, It effects EVERYTHING...!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you may need to detox mate. the dark circle can be caused by loads of **** in your body aswell as lack of sleep.

do as big ste said - sleep, plenty of water but also cut down on the booze and coffee etc - this will also help with sleeping


----------



## LukeyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Vitamin E helps, if you have bad circles carefully crack the capsules open and rub the oil/gel under your eyes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've heard that lack of iron can contribute to darkness under the eyes so maybe check that your iron intake is sufficient?

I too have heard that hemorrhoid cream helps.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Pile Cream is designed to shrink the "affected" area and I overheard on Loose women so must be true!

Tackling the cause will be better in the long run mate get some sleep easier said then done though.


----------

